# Interior Photo for Contractor



## billross77 (May 3, 2012)

First, let me say that I am not a professional photographer, and I did not get paid to do this photo.  I do have a business license and insurance, only for charity work though my full time job.  (I know how that is a sticky subject around here)

Ok...I took this for my father in law, who is a contractor and remodeled this building in Downtown Dallas.  He asked me to take a couple of photos, so I did.  I researched and tried to do my best, but I dont like the way it turned out.  I can see plenty of shadows and the exposre isnt right, especially in the windows.  I took 8 different exposures and tried a few times to do HDR with it, but wasnt happy with what Elements did with it.  This final result is from LR3.6 on a single exposure.

My question is what could I have done to fix the shadows?  I used one flash, camera right, aimed at the ceiling.  I could not find a spot to bounce more light in, but maybe you can help.

Thanks in advance




CDS-1 by billross77, on Flickr


----------



## groan (May 3, 2012)

I think I would have left the natural light to illuminate everything and shot the CR flash directly at 1/2 power to fill the shadows a tad.
A light HDR would have allowed you to fill in the shadows a bit as well as get rid of that blown-out window. It takes practice but Photomatix works well. (I still need practice too!)

Through Lightroom, and Photoshop you can straighten the walls so they are not leaning out.

Turn lights on. That always gives the image a bit of added warmth.

I shot these all with some form of HDR (dont want to steal your thread so I'll just post this link) and some fill flash.
Real Estate | Photography by Marc Dufour
These are not by any means the best (I see one of mine that needs a leaning wall correction) but give you an idea of what can be done. I also just noticed I left some lights off. sigh.

Other that that it has great sharpness and the detailing is done well. No messiness and no camera bags in the shot :blushing:


----------



## PapaMatt (May 3, 2012)

Just my 2C but I never take just 1 shot, I take a least 5 and use Exposure Fusion to get the best possible out of them!


----------



## groan (May 3, 2012)

PapaMatt said:


> Just my 2C but I never take just 1 shot, I take a least 5 and use Exposure Fusion to get the best possible out of them!



Oh!
This is new to me too. I must try this out
Found this post on another site
Exposure Fusion: What is it? How does it Compare to HDR? How Do I Do It?


----------



## tirediron (May 3, 2012)

Very simply:  Expose for the windows, fill in the interior with flash and use a polarizer to control reflection.  While it's hard to say without being there, I'm guessing if were to light that shot, I would likely use three, and possibly four speedlights.  One either side of the camera, into medium soft-boxes, one w/ diffuser on the table with the lamp at probably 45 degrees(ish) to illuminate the ceiling and shelves opposite, and if necessary, a fourth in the other corner shooting toward the television wall.


----------



## billross77 (May 3, 2012)

Here is what I came up with in Photomatix...




IMG_3249_51_tonemapped by billross77, on Flickr

It gives a better look to the windows for sure.

Tirediron...are you saying hide the speedlights behind objects on the tables and shoot them across to the opposite side of the room/ceiling?  I may give that a shot.


----------



## groan (May 3, 2012)

I used ot go here a lot when I was investigating doing Photography for real estate
Photography For Real Estate

and although I have not purchased it yet I intend to buy this book by Scott Hargis
http://photographyforrealestate.net/lighting/


----------



## tirediron (May 3, 2012)

billross77 said:


> Tirediron...are you saying hide the speedlights behind objects on the tables and shoot them across to the opposite side of the room/ceiling? I may give that a shot.


Exactly; speedlights and remote triggers are ideal for this sort of shooting because they're easy to hide, whereas full-on monolights or other studio lighting is big and in your face.


----------

